# What kind of power adapter does an IPXSB-DM -motherboard require?



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

I have mini-ITX -motherboard, which doesn't have main power connectors like regular motherboards. Instead it has round AC-power connector like in laptops. So the question is, what kind of power adapter is suitable for this motherboard?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's the brand/make/model of mobo please?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It is from an HP


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Motherboard in title of thread. Looks to be from an hp. What's make and model of computer?


----------



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

I have just the motherboard, no computer. Motherboard brand HP, model IPXSB-DM.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

See if this will help. Looks like 19v DC, 4.74 amps

https://www.google.com/search?q=ipx...s_699340___001_sp_700239___001.html;1600;1200


----------



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

Yes! One more thing, connector size should be 7.4 mm / 5.0 mm with central pin inside. I think this one is suitable: ebay.com 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My old job used an HP computer (tower) that had a power supply like a laptop....weirdest thing I ever saw. So you'll need to contact HP and see what wattage the AC power chord is and either order it from HP or buy one locally if sold.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Youarex said:


> Yes! One more thing, connector size should be 7.4 mm / 5.0 mm with central pin inside. I think this one is suitable: ebay.com
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It has the same power out specs, that's all I can say from the data provided.


----------



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

Yes, I should probably contact HP for the accurate specs.

One more question, what are those cables called and where to find them?










They're supposed to power up hard drives via motherboard sata power connectors, which I have marked with squares in the mid bottom of the image.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

HP SATA power cable. If you know the exact part number or the model number of the PC it came from, try:
HP PartSurfer

Slightly different wire colors but looks to be the same:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-SATA-Power-Cable-PN-713228-001-Rev-A-/271589501216


----------



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. They're only selling those cables from the US as far as I've searched on ebay. Unfortunately I don't reside in the US, thus the shipping costs would be way too expensive.

Would this one be compatible? ebay.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No .


----------



## Youarex (May 14, 2015)

Why not? I would just modify the plastic connector to fit into the motherboard sata power hub. Would that not work?


----------

